# Find location



## JimBob (May 2, 2013)

Hi, I´m new in this forum and I´m from Germany so excuse my English. I visit the US in some day´s specially Phoenix, Arizona an I read a lot of the" dynamite rio verde and eastern railroad". I want to see that railroad but I can´t find anything to contact the owners. Is there anybody who can help?

The second thing is, I want to build an G-scale steampowered sawmill. Where can I get photos or Plans about it.

Thank you

JimBob


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS JimBob! 

I did some research and it appears that model railroad is in Scottsdale Arizona. Looks like it belongs to "Rick the Railroad Guy."; aka (real name) Rick Cartwright. 

Also, from what I gather on MLS, is that he owes people and may not be eager to reply  And I'm not sure if the model railroad is still there. 

He has a Facebook page:  click this link  

This is the contact info on Facebook: 
Phone	(602) 501-7553 
Email	[email protected]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It does not belong to "Rick the Railroad Guy", he was allowed to make some attempts at runs of long trains. 

The owner of the railroad does not like a lot of publicity.... if you want to reach him, Dirk here on the forum can get you in touch with him... 

Dirk will probably see this post and then you can do some private emails. Failing that, email me privately. 

By the way, Rick moved to Washington state some time ago, and now they are moving back to the midwest I believe. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

There are some very nice public outdoor railroads in the Phonix area: Sun City Grand, Adobe Mt. railroad park. These shut down when the weather gets hot, May to late October. There are a number of excellent private garden railroads in the Phoenix area. When you are planning your trip, say when you will be in the Phoenix area and see what comes up. I visit there in the Winter, so I can't help with any local contacts. The local club has open houses twice a year. It is the Arizona Big Train Operators (ABTO ). Check their website for events. Chuck


----------

